# مشروع تخرج- تصميم وحدة لإنتاج الديزل الحيوي و استخدامه كطاقة بديلة



## المهند عبدالله (24 فبراير 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخوة الافاضل 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة

الحمد لله لقد اتممت مشروع تخرجي وهو 

تصميم وحدة لأنتاج الديزل الحيوي واستخدامه كطاقة بديلة

واطلب من الاخوة المهندسين ذوي الخبرة فى هذة المجال تقيم هذا المشروع
كما سوف ارفع هذا المشروع للاستفادة منه في الملتقى
كم اشكرك استاذي في الكلية ( ابوبكر مصطفي )
والمشرف علي بحثي استاذي إمام محمد بشير ابراهيم



وجزالكم الله خيرا


**المشروع في المرفقات *​


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (24 فبراير 2011)

المهند عبدالله قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​
> 
> *الاخوة الافاضل *​
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة*​
> ...


 الأستاذ الكريم 
جهد مشكور عليه مع وجود بعض الملاحظات اولها أخطاء طباعية والثانية الوزن الجزيئي للزيت 884وليس 266 كما ان الوزن الجزيئي للغلسيرين 92 وليس 93 ارجوعدم التسرع بتقديم المشروع ومراجعة الملف المرفق مع التمنيات بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## المهند عبدالله (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
يعطيك العافية
شكرا على ملاحظاتك
سوف اقوم بمراجعة الاخطاء
وشكرا على الملف المرفق


----------



## رناحميد (25 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك ووفقك الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مارس 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيزعلى الملف وألف مبروك وإن شاء الله من تميز إلى تميز أكثر وسوف يثبت في موضوع البحوث المثبت ....


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (9 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق *بارك الله بك ووفقك الله*


----------



## أبومحمد المياديني (16 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## belal7 (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا أخي أنا كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع لاني انا ايظا لدي هذا مشروع التخرج ايظا وإنشاء الله اني سوف ارفعه بعدما انتهي منه.


----------



## ali_yasseen (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة


----------



## khalid elnaji (12 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله اخي مهند تسلم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد عزيزية (14 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المشروع الرائع 
هناك اخطاء طباعية ارجوا تلافيها مستفبلا


----------



## safa aldin (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالماجد2016 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلمو كتير وربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## darcknet (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع جدا مشكور*​


----------



## fouadmar (12 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير و رحم الله واليديك .*


----------



## hussein2020 (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aboadham (20 يناير 2012)

الى المهندس مهند والاخوة الكرام

مشروعك فى منتهى الدقة والجمال مع تصحيح قليل جدا مثل ما ذكر الاخوة الكرام ولكن فى سؤال هل صممت نموذج مصغر حقيقى وهل تم انتج الديزا الحيوى فعليا من هذا المشروع وما هى التجارب التى تمت عليه لكى يكون مطابق للمواصفات العالمية مثل ASTM D6751 or BS EN14214 انا على استعداد لتبنى فكرتك ومشروعك للتطبيق العملى ولكن يجب التاكد من النتائج والمشكلة الرئيسية التى اعلمها من معلوماتى القليلة هى مشكلة وجود الماء الناتج من انتاج الصوديوم او البوتاسيوم ميثوكسيد وكذلك الماء الناتج بعد اضافة الميثوكسيد مع الزيت وشكرا


----------



## wks316 (4 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً
يعطيك العافية


----------



## فلك نوح (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## the new eng (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يابش مهندس بالرغم من التاخير اعذرنا :56:


----------



## شوقي شحرة (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## mushtaqad (3 ديسمبر 2012)

وافر الشكر الجزيل ع المجهود المميز


----------



## Chemical Engnieer (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله عمل ممتاز و أتمنى لك التوفيق ولك مني خالص الدعاء


----------



## المهندس ريالي (9 مارس 2013)

بارك الله بيك اخي


----------



## Chemical10 (1 أغسطس 2014)

وفق الله الجميع


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

كم نسبة الخلط مع الديزل العادي


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

بالتوفيق


----------

